# Walked In On... OMG



## questionablechar (May 3, 2016)

My hubby and I were recently visiting my parents on a weekend trip. The kids were outside playing, so we thought that we would capitalize on the opportunity. We were making love in one of the back guest rooms. We thought everyone was outside, but soon learned otherwise. My hubby must have not shut the door good (there was no lock, just a knob) because the family cat pushed against it from the outside and opened it just a bit. We continued thinking everyone was outside until we heard the door actually shut. I looked up to realize as the door was shutting that it was my mother with a laundry basket. We looked at me and just smiled and shut the door. I looked down to realize that I was on top of my hubby facing the door completely nude. I was in the middle of an orgasm and didn't want to stop. I was embarrassed at first, but she was really cool about it.

Has anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No, but then again, I must either be socially deprived or the doors just locked better!

I wouldn't really worry about it! Your mom's hairdresser has the marked tendency to "curl her hair" even more!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Never. I would have died being the husband.... But would have gotten over it real quick like.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

That's good stuff right there.......I'll bet mom was jealous.......


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Not by one of our parents, but by a friend. 
Door was closed, but not locked, and she just walked right in. She froze and stared for a moment. A long moment.

We didn't slow down. I had my face firmly planted in Mrs. Lurkster's favorite spot, and she was too close to being there for me to mess that up! 

Oops!


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Tortdog said:


> Never. I would have died being the husband.... But would have gotten over it real quick like.


If mom's a hottie.. opportunity knocks..


----------



## mravg2u (Apr 27, 2016)

We Had one of the kids come in our bedroom one morning. We were under the blankets and he was maybe 3 years old. He did mention it some years later but said he was not sure what we were doing. Thankfully unlike most times we had a blanket over us.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i got caught once.

i was with my g.f. at a festival and we were sharing a hotel room with one of her local male friends.

the motel door was locked, so (i guess?) we thought we were safe.

she was giving me a b.j. in the bathroom, when suddenly her friend walked in the bathroom. must have gotten in
with his key and we didn't hear him come in.

she tried her darndest to fake like we were doing something else, but then on the other hand, what else
would we be doing in that position?????


----------



## sscygni (Apr 13, 2016)

Not yet anyway, but c'est la vie. I am pretty sure she already knew you made love with your husband


----------



## ryan2022 (May 2, 2016)

Haha, that's just one of those "life" things....you'll be laughing about it in no time at all.

Good for you both. No harm done.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Never had that happen to me, you'd have to have a sexually active marriage for that.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

No, that's never happened to me, but I would not view it as a bad thing. Your mom was probably thrilled that more grandbabies are in the works. I bet she won't be nagging you about when you're planning to have another... That's a plus!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Just take her mom aside later and explain things calmly. "So when a man and a woman love each other very much...."


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm sure she's just glad her son and daughter in law are happy and in love.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

This is a funny thread and reminds me of a funny story about my brother. He and his college buddies were home from school on a weekend and hanging out on the front porch of our house late at night sharing "girl" stories in which my brother revealed that he had done his girlfriend on the roof of our house right out in front of all the neighbors one night. And ALL the guys shared stories in one way or another. Well, they didn't know it, but my parents bedroom window which was right behind them had the window cracked and they heard it ALL. So the next night at supper everything is cool and casual until my parents cracked a joke about one of the stories they had heard the night before and ALL the guys realizing they were busted FELL OUT and started running through the house away from my parents squealing NONO! and laughing. My brother literally crawled under the table in a puddle of laughter. I about DIED laughing at their TOTAL and utter embarrassment. It took us hours to settle back down from all the laughter. super funny moment...

yea... don't worry too much OP... makes for great jokes at the dinner table.


----------



## Borntohang (Sep 4, 2014)

Never had parent, but my 4yr old son walked on on us!!!! I told him we were playing Leap Frog! Bahaha! (Not sure he believed me!!)


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldnt have sex with my kids playing around in someone else's house, Not the time or the place.


----------



## Caribvistors (Jan 13, 2013)

Years ago we were at a resort in PA with 3 other couples. Late one evening my wife and I returned to our room and after brushing our teeth, took off all our clothes, jumped into bed and started fooling around. The urgency was so strong that we never bothered to turn off the light on the bedstead. We were engaged in full intercourse when the door to the room suddenly opened and one of my friends was standing there with a bottle of beer in his hand and his wife close behind him, both were afforded a full unobstructed view of my wife and I. She was on top pushing hard and totally focused on achieving her big O and was not distracted when the door being opened. I looked up when I saw one of my friends along with his wife, they both just smiled and he then quietly closed the door, after dropping the key I had left dangling in the lock on the floor of our room.

When we were getting dressed the next morning I told my wife that we had unexpected visitors who apparently enjoyed seeing part of sexual her "performance", she immediately got embarrassed. I had to remind her that all couples do "it". When she reluctantly sat down for breakfast with the other 3 couples there was no mention of late night observations.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

Mother inlaw walked in on us one time, we had been married about a year and stayed at their house several days at a holiday. I was on top, she either didn't knock or we didn't hear her, but
she opened the door, I only saw her walk out and close the door. She actually stopped outside the door and said, " breakfast is ready when you are done".


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

In college after a night of partying we went back to my GFs dorm room where she proceeded to give me a vigorous BJ. Just as I was spooging on her face, her roommate came out of the bathroom door. For months after that both she and her roommate would make public comments about me ruining her makeup.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
In college, came back to my dorm room and started doing homework. Room had sky-beds. After a few minutes I hear a female voice from above ... "Um Richard.....". Apparently she and my roomate had been in the middle of having sex, tried to be quiet, and then realized that I wasn't going to leave anytime soon.

Once on a trip with my wife and her parents we were in our room in the afternoon and she gave me one of her extremely rare BJs. Later her mother tells us that she was trying to find us and tried to peer around the curtains to see if we were in the room. Still don't know if she saw. (She was the sort of person who at least gave the impression of having zero interest in sex).


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Years ago I was celebrating my marriage with my wife when the doorbell rang; we ignored it. A few minutes later there came a taping at our bed room window. One or our neighbors had gone around the house looking for us.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I wouldnt have sex with my kids playing around in someone else's house, Not the time or the place.


Why not? They were supervised. It's their grandparent's house. Spontaneity is great for a marriage.


----------



## questionablechar (May 3, 2016)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Why not? They were supervised. It's their grandparent's house. Spontaneity is great for a marriage.


Exactly! Glad I am not the only one who feels that way. It was embarrassing at first...


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> Years ago I was celebrating my marriage with my wife when the doorbell rang; we ignored it. A few minutes later there came a *taping* at our bed room window. One or our neighbors had gone around the house looking for us.


I assume you got a copy?


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm so jealous.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

pushing50 said:


> I assume you got a copy?


typos can be fun


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

kindMe77 said:


> I'm so jealous.


Why? Do you really want a parent or in-law to see you having sex?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

My dad walked in on me getting a bj by my wife he was like oh ooooh and left fast I was in my old bedroom


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I wouldnt have sex with my kids playing around in someone else's house, Not the time or the place.


Thats very prim and proper of you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

questionablechar said:


> My hubby and I were recently visiting my parents on a weekend trip. The kids were outside playing, so we thought that we would capitalize on the opportunity. We were making love in one of the back guest rooms. We thought everyone was outside, but soon learned otherwise. My hubby must have not shut the door good (there was no lock, just a knob) because the family cat pushed against it from the outside and opened it just a bit. We continued thinking everyone was outside until we heard the door actually shut. I looked up to realize as the door was shutting that it was my mother with a laundry basket. We looked at me and just smiled and shut the door. I looked down to realize that I was on top of my hubby facing the door completely nude. I was in the middle of an orgasm and didn't want to stop. I was embarrassed at first, but she was really cool about it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced something like this?


Ha ha, that's awesome. Well, not awesome, embarrassing really, but I love that your mom smiled at you. I am laughing at how horrified you must've been to suddenly notice her there.

I've never had anything like THAT (that I know of) but my H's parents had a bathroom where the door would not lock and we were visiting at the same time as his sister with her kids. I was taking a bath and her oldest son (about 5 at the time) walked into the bathroom and just started talking to me. "What are you doing?" I tried to act nonchalant but I got a little irritated when he started lecturing me on how I was "not shaving my legs right." Apparently I wasn't doing it the way his mom did hers...


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Personal said:


> Why? Do you really want a parent or in-law to see you having sex?


That's true. 
I'm not jealous that an in law caught you having sex. I'm jealous that someone has a wife who loves her husband enough to have sex with him.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, got walked in last night at the gf's house... we were on the couch downstairs at 130am getting busy for the second time. Her kids were sleeping upstairs. Had a chair proped up against the family room door but that didn't stop her 9yr daughter opening it all of a sudden! She was on top. She woke up and wanted her mom to come up to bed to snuggle with her. D asks "What you doing?" Mom yells out "Wrestling!" Hahaha. I told her mom was giving me a massage, which was true earlier in the night. I went home quite embarrassed!

So mom goes to work at 645a and grandma helps gets kids on bus at 730a. Grandma heard Daugher tell Son at breakfast that mom was having a baby! She saw mommy on top of Guy! So now grandma knows. Haha.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> Well, got walked in last night at the gf's house... we were on the couch downstairs at 130am getting busy for the second time. Her kids were sleeping upstairs. Had a chair proped up against the family room door but that didn't stop her 9yr daughter opening it all of a sudden! She was on top. She woke up and wanted her mom to come up to bed to snuggle with her. D asks "What you doing?" Mom yells out "Wrestling!" Hahaha. I told her mom was giving me a massage, which was true earlier in the night. I went home quite embarrassed!
> 
> So mom goes to work at 645a and grandma helps gets kids on bus at 730a. *Grandma heard Daugher tell Son at breakfast that mom was having a baby! She saw mommy on top of Guy! So now grandma knows. Haha.*


Yikes :surprise:


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> Well, got walked in last night at the gf's house... we were on the couch downstairs at 130am getting busy for the second time. Her kids were sleeping upstairs. Had a chair proped up against the family room door but that didn't stop her 9yr daughter opening it all of a sudden! She was on top. She woke up and wanted her mom to come up to bed to snuggle with her. D asks "What you doing?" Mom yells out "Wrestling!" Hahaha. I told her mom was giving me a massage, which was true earlier in the night. I went home quite embarrassed!
> 
> So mom goes to work at 645a and grandma helps gets kids on bus at 730a. Grandma heard Daugher tell Son at breakfast that mom was having a baby! She saw mommy on top of Guy! So now grandma knows. Haha.


Ha, almost had this happen once with old GF. Was at her house and we were getting busy on the couch with me on top and she screamed "Oh my God I'm still cumming!!!". I put my hand over her mouth and finished the job (and gave her a second helping a little bit later). Next morning, her daughter, who was about 9, and her friend sleeping over thought they heard someone screaming, but told them it must have been something outside.

Another time, we came back from somewhere all dressed up. Kids were in bed and she discharged the sitter. Went into bedroom and before she got undressed stuck my hand up her dress and started playing with her crotch through her pantyhose, which led to loud moaning "Oh God, Oh God don't stop!!". Ended up hearing one of the kids get up and go to the restroom so we stopped then went into the master bathroom to continue our fun. That would have been interesting if the kid had come in (we locked the door but they would have knocked).


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Evidently, when I was a toddler, I walked in on my parents and asked, "Daddy? Are you rocking Mommy to sleep?"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I was with my ex wife at a hotel, having crazy good hotel sex, and she was on all fours on the floor while I was giving her a good seeing to from behind and a maid opened the door and walked in on us. I had forgotten to hang the DND sign on the doorknob. 

She wa a little Mexican lady. "Oops, I Sorry!!"

We just laughed and kept on going. Crazy times.


----------



## Caribvistors (Jan 13, 2013)

To change the title of this threat just a little, from Walk In On, to Walked Up To, when we were dating that we often went parking in my car in various quite areas in neighboring communities. A number of times while one of us or once when both of us were distracted while enjoying giving or receiving oral sex, a local police officer would walk up to the car and turn on his high intensity flash light. One major difference between this type of intrusion and those mentioned above, they never walked away without talking to both of us, just to "make sure" the girl was there of her own free will. Very disconcerting trying to dress (my gf always felt clothes were an encumbrance to her pleasure) with an officer illuminating the interior and questioning you though the drivers window, usually asking for your license to establish identification. Nothing ever came of these encounters, other then sometimes being told to leave and my girlfriend (now wife) never became too embarrassed, as she was always willing to risk another discovery by going parking the next evening somewhere else. 

Years later by happenstance we would occasionally run into 2 of these officers at a fraternal club bar that we all belonged to and would sometimes engage is casual conversation. Neither of them ever mentioned anything about those 2 nights, in different towns, when they "walked up on us".


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

A while back, parked on an empty street with my GF at the time visiting. Midway through having fun (SUV so back seats were put down ) we see flashlights and a knock on the window ... by the police ... Supposedly a neighbor called simply because they saw a suspicious car parked nearby. The best part was trying to locate mine and my GFs wallet to give them our licenses (we weren't allowed to put our clothes back on). The police officer didn't really seem to care what my age was, seemed only interested in if she was under aged (she was actually slightly older than me). Soon after, we just sucked it up and switched to hotel rooms (we were in different states, still living with our parents).


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

@Caribvistors lol -I just read your post, haha, very similar to mine.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Fitnessfan said:


> I'm sure she's just glad her son and daughter in law are happy and in love.


:iagree:


----------



## Caribvistors (Jan 13, 2013)

EllisRedding

I sure it happen to a lot of young couples who elected to go parking in what they considered a quiet, safe area. I also heard the excuse from a couple of officers who "walk up on" us, that neighbors had called concerning a suspicious car on a neighborhood street or seen entering a dirt country road.

In the mid/late 60s if you rented a motel room and were reported to the police it was considered to be a crime if you were not legally married, yet being discovered in a car there was never a legal issue, as long as she was of age and was a willing participant. Motel arrests were infrequent, but happen enough that it discouraged many couples from renting the rooms, besides "playing" in the car was a lot cheaper.


----------

